# Need help with Vinyl and HDTV equipment!



## zakhar2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello. I am a professional classical musician and I am looking to put together a stereo system for listening to classical vinyl records as well as put my HDTV through it, LP's come first though. I am interested in a clean sound with a lot of detail yet moderately expensive. I am very new to this and don't really know what is good on the market right now. My budget is around $500 for a pair of bookshelf speaker and around $500 for a receiver to drive them. After reading some of the reviews I am thinking to start with a Rega P1 or Music Hall MMF-2.2 turntable, Paradigm Mini Monitors V6 and lower priced Marantz (NR1501) or Harmon Kardon receiver. Any thoughts on those choices? What else is good for the money?
Thank You!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bang for buck this Onkyo 806 receiver offers everything you would need for $500 you wont find better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you want stereo or surround sound? Are you sure you need HDMI switching and or processing? If your vinyl is the most important thing, then I'd try to find reviews for what has the best PHONO input in your price range.

Ya for fellow Indy guy!


----------



## zakhar2 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was going to add an external preamp phono stage to whatever reciever I get, but it is a valid point. Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Magnepan MMGs ($600/pair direct from Magnepan) don't take up much more room than bookshelves on stands and only weigh 20 lbs each so you can keep them against the wall and bring them out when you listen. I doubt you will find many bookshelf speakers that sound as good, especially for the same price. The Harman Kardon HK3490 ($300) is servicable until you can upgrade and has a decent phono stage built in.

http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/magnepan_mmg.htm
http://www.soundadviceblog.com/revie...-mmg-speakers/

http://stereos.about.com/od/stereore.../fr/HK3490.htm
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/receivers/hk-3490


----------



## zakhar2 (Sep 16, 2010)

THank you for your suggestion. I am looking into it, reading reviews. Thanks!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The MMG's have an added bonus. They can be returned for a full refund within 30 days if you don't like them. If you do and decide to get a bigger pair of Magneplanars within a year, when trading them in the full purchase price of the MMG's will be applied to the newer Magneplanar's.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually, you have 60 days to return the MMGs for your money back.


----------



## zakhar2 (Sep 16, 2010)

What kind of speaker wire should I use for MMG's that is worth it but not too expensive?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Any reasonable 14 gauge speaker wire from monoprice.com should be just fine.


----------

